# JH Outlaw 230x



## BigBuckCK (Apr 17, 2013)

Has anyone Been on an outlaw?
How shallow will it run an get up on plane? And about how fast will it run with a 250? Also since it is a shallower running boat how does it handle rougher water?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Capt Greg Brewer and Capt Randall Groves run them.

Giv'em a holler, i'm sure they'll show 'em off.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Spots and Dots said:


> Capt Greg Brewer and Capt Randall Groves run them.
> 
> Giv'em a holler, i'm sure they'll show 'em off.


X2.....I've fished on Randall's Outlaw. Call him, he'll tell you everything you need to know. He loves his JH's. he has a new 24'er too.....


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

I have been on one with a 250 sho with the TRP lower unit. I think of it as a nicer fit and finish better riding version of the shoalwater.


----------



## saltygold (May 17, 2006)

*boat*

call baumann marine and talk to scott or loui they have new one. they can tell you some info on it .


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Could be wrong but i think Groves sold his and went back to the JH B240. The boat is still in the area I just don't know who owns it now.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

BigBuckCK said:


> Has anyone Been on an outlaw?
> How shallow will it run an get up on plane? And about how fast will it run with a 250? Also since it is a shallower running boat how does it handle rougher water?


Will float is 8-9" with 3 big guys (250+). Will get up in soft mud if floating. Needs 12-14" on hard sand. We have run it through some back lakes where we shouldn't have been. Best guess, because we dare didn't stop to measure was 5-6". 
The boat runs without a raised console @52-54. Ours, with the 20" riser runs 48.
The best part of the whole boat is its turning ability. You drive it like a car. 
And the ride is extremely good and smooth for a shallow water boat.
Have had it in extremely bad conditions and it is a very dry ride.

The fishability of it is awesome. Huge decks front and back and plenty of room everywhere.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

ut755ln said:


> I have been on one with a 250 sho with the TRP lower unit. I think of it as a nicer fit and finish better riding version of the shoalwater.


The Outlaw is a really nice sled but there is no way it has a better ride than the 23 Shoalwater. It's not near as fast either. I've been 53mph in a 23 Shoalwater with 5 guys onboard (225 SHO).


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

Justin_Time said:


> The Outlaw is a really nice sled but there is no way it has a better ride than the 23 Shoalwater. It's not near as fast either. I've been 53mph in a 23 Shoalwater with 5 guys onboard (225 SHO).


I don't know how fast the Outlaw is. I do know that the backend doesn't slide around or feel loose in turns.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Justin_Time said:


> The Outlaw is a really nice sled* but there is no way it has a better ride than the 23 Shoalwater.* It's not near as fast either. I've been 53mph in a 23 Shoalwater with 5 guys onboard (225 SHO).


From this comment, it is obvious you have never ridden on one, so you can not make a statement and be sure of it.
I have ridden on both, and I can say, YES, it has a better ride than the 23 Shoalwater, but not as fast.


----------



## buck001 (Jan 5, 2011)

We ran the Outlaw all day yesterday, from West Matagorda to East Matagorda, to so far back into Big Boggy i've only seen push pole boats coming out of it. We came to a stop back there and the boat just stuck, boat was in about 6" of water, muddy bottom and just blasted out of it like it was nothing. Then on the way out, ran it over a flat that was only about 4" deep. "We went back, got out and walked over what we just ran thru just to see, 4" hard bottom!" This boat handles like a Corvette!! After playing around in parts of Big Boggy I've thought i never see in a big boat like this we headed to the jetties just to test the what else it could handle and went right into the rough stuff!! And yesterday it was rough! Never once got wet or even sprayed at all! You never have to worry about the front end digging in on this boat! The boat is not the fastest, but for sure the best handing! They didn't make this boat to go super fast, they made a super great handling boat that's goes very shallow and handles the rough chop like nothing. Over all a bad*** boat for shallow water and rough water! Don't trust me, Call Sport Marine, they will gladly give you the keys and tell you to drive it like you stole it!!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

LouieB said:


> From this comment, it is obvious you have never ridden on one, so you can not make a statement and be sure of it.
> I have ridden on both, and I can say, YES, it has a better ride than the 23 Shoalwater, but not as fast.


Intresting. I'd like to see that for myself. I've seen you crusing around upper Galveston last winter. That's a fine rig you have.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Justin_Time said:


> Intresting. I'd like to see that for myself. I've seen you crusing around upper Galveston last winter. That's a fine rig you have.


Wave me down next time. I'll let you drive it.
You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

ut755ln said:


> I don't know how fast the Outlaw is. I do know that the backend doesn't slide around or feel loose in turns.


That's the only real complaint I have with the Shoal Cat. That back end is loose. You really have to know how to drive it to not end up on the bank in tight areas. I'm going to have to checkout the Outlaw. I could care less about running 5mph faster.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

Justin_Time said:


> That's the only real complaint I have with the Shoal Cat. That back end is loose. You really have to know how to drive it to not end up on the bank in tight areas. I'm going to have to checkout the Outlaw. I could care less about running 5mph faster.


 To all shoalwater owners, you have a really nice boat that is very capable. My critique of the handling is subjective, I think the JH is as shallow and turns better at speed. It sounds like the shoalwater is faster. Both boats are a good choice and capable of catching lots of fish.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

LouieB said:


> Wave me down next time. I'll let you drive it.
> You will not be disappointed.


Will do! Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

ut755ln said:


> To all shoalwater owners, you have a really nice boat that is very capable. My critique of the handling is subjective, I think the JH is as shallow and turns better at speed. It sounds like the shoalwater is faster. Both boats are a good choice and capable of catching lots of fish.


Your comment about the turning is correct, sir! I run a shoal cat and it does slide in turns, a bunch.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Outlaws are awesome boats.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

J, these are high horsepower Outlaws. 250's.:wink:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

********, yall weigh more than 250 each


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Go look at the construction, wiring, and detail of both boats. The Outlaw wins in my opinion.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Short story long: Looking to retire in Rockport, course gunna need a boat. Been on here for two years reading everything I can on this forum about boats and the people that actually own them opinions of various models. Y'all are very convincing about the JH Outlaw 230X. Couple of three questions:
1. How much, not tricked out, that is too vague, what does the base model cost?
2. Service?
3. Where is best place to purchase?

What would you tell a costal newbie to know about this boat that he has forgotten to ask?

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

If you get a hold of Bob or John at Sport Marine he will be more than happy to provide you with a quote. I know I bothered the heck out of them when I was looking. They are more than happy to talk about their boats and are real easy to talk to. Good people!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Reynolds4 said:


> If you get a hold of Bob or John at Sport Marine he will be more than happy to provide you with a quote. I know I bothered the heck out of them when I was looking. They are more than happy to talk about their boats and are real easy to talk to. Good people!


And Sport Marine is the only place you can get a JH Performance boat. They only build and sell them there in Richmond.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

MarkA70 said:


> Short story long: Looking to retire in Rockport, course gunna need a boat. Been on here for two years reading everything I can on this forum about boats and the people that actually own them opinions of various models. Y'all are very convincing about the JH Outlaw 230X. Couple of three questions:
> 1. How much, not tricked out, that is too vague, what does the base model cost?
> 2. Service?
> 3. Where is best place to purchase?
> ...


Probably around $55K and up out the door, depending on engine selection and options. As others have said, you can only purchase them at Sport Marine in Richmond.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

If you are gonna retire in RP and buy a boat, Chris' Marine is your answer.

Haynie boats
Mercury
Great service


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Guys, emailed John and got an immediate and very detailed response. Pricing and all look very good, y'alls comments make look that much better. Definately at the top of the list!


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

Everything Louie said about the boat is true! I was given the opportunity to drive his boat and we did go places in that boat that were ultra skinny ( POC in January duck hunting). We(um I) made a wrong turn and were headed to airboat skinny water, kept the throttle down and spun the boat around without missing a beat. No blow out, no slide, that Outlaw turned on a dime and got us out of there. I was very impressed, my RFL would have been in and out of that scenario too BUT not at WOT and it would have been a big slide turn. That Outlaw also takes chop like no other too. Anyone on the fence should go look at one and get behind the wheel, they are very well designed and comfortable.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Does the Outlaw beat you death in the chop like a RFL? I'm use to our Explorer V Hull, which slices through the rough water. Just wondering..


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

dadsaid said:


> Does the Outlaw beat you death in the chop like a RFL? I'm use to our Explorer V Hull, which slices through the rough water. Just wondering..


Absolutely not.
Very smooth in chop as well as rough water.



Spots and Dots said:


> If you are gonna retire in RP and buy a boat, Chris' Marine is your answer.
> 
> Haynie boats
> Mercury
> Great service


Thanks for your insight on the Outlaw.


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

The RFL will beat you to death in rough water, the Outlaw eats it up! You are looking at two completely different hull designs. The RFL is for the ultra skinny rides, the Outlaw while not in the same skinny league(close but not quiet) can still hold its' own for most anglers. If you neet to get skinnier that either of these boats I suggest you buy an Air Ranger.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks for the reply's. The Outlaw is a sweet looking boat.


----------



## Capt. Greg Brewer (Jun 7, 2007)

*Outlaw 230X*

Hi Guys

If you are interested in information or a Demo of the the boat feel free to give me a call and I will be glad to help. I will try to help you make the right choice even if it's something else.

Thanks,
Captain Greg Brewer
www.BrewersGuideService.com 
832-435-3020


----------



## Speck Slayer (Sep 27, 2013)

*23 Outlaw VS. 23 shoalwater cat*

Very true way better and dryer than ride than the shoalwater. I have been in the new 23 shoalwater with trimtabs and the outlaw was a way more solid and stable boat even without trimtabs.:bounce:


----------



## Speck Slayer (Sep 27, 2013)

*JH*

:headknockJohn let me take the demo 23 outlaw to Matagorda and fished both east and west bay. Great all around very solid boat.


----------



## Jumanji (Jan 31, 2013)

*Warranty*

One thing that bothers me about the Outlaw is that JH touts the model as a completely new product design from scratch, no compromise - but oh, by the way, it only has a five year warranty vs seven year for all of the B models. What is up with that? A lack of confidence? Is there a weakness/concern?

Don't get me wrong - I don't have some vested interest in trashing JH. In the next 1-2 years I am either going to buy a Haynie 23 cat, the Dargel 23 HDX, or the Outlaw. I would rather have the fully composite boat. But what the heck is up with "oh, our completely line has 7 year warranty, but this one?" Does anyone know why?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

See if you can get someone from Shoalwater to look you in the eye, shake your hand, and say "If it breaks, we are gonna take care of you." and f'n mean it. Bob and the guys at JH are legit. I'll take that over some wooden boat warranty any day.
JMHO. Hate away.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Durtjunkee said:


> See if you can get someone from Shoalwater to look you in the eye, shake your hand, and say "If it breaks, we are gonna take care of you." and f'n mean it. Bob and the guys at JH are legit. I'll take that over some wooden boat warranty any day.
> JMHO. Hate away.


X10 on the legit part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Spots and Dots said:


> If you are gonna retire in RP and buy a boat, Chris' Marine is your answer.
> 
> Haynie boats
> Mercury
> Great service


lol... NO.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about any warranty work on any JH boat you buy. I was trying to buy old one from a guy and it's like over 10 years old noat he took it to them for service and they saw some stuff on the boat need to be done and they just fix it and told the guy when he went to pikup sorry took Uss few more days Cuz we had to fix some other stuff on the boat. And guy was like **** no one told me how much this gonna cost me. They said no worry it's on the house. 
Not only badass boat badass customer service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Sport marine is great people for sure! Great experience buying and service from them.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

saltaholic said:


> Sport marine is great people for sure! Great experience buying and service from them.


Yup...very easy to deal with!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Sport Marine family owned & operated-Could not find better honest people to deal with-All they build is top quality boats.


----------



## Flounder-Freak (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought a 2004 used b240 and needed a few things done that we're not their responsibility to take care of... They fixed them at no charge. I will not own any other bay boat other than a JH, bob and john have the best customer service. 

Shoal Water is a solid boat just pray you don't need any waranty service or need to talk to someone!!!!!


----------

